# Hinge mortising bit and straight bit.



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmm.... I was just wondering if there was actually any difference between a 1/2" hinge mortising bit and a 1/2" straight bit other than the hinge bit has that space in the center. I figure they both would cut the same. Right? Just a thought that came to my mind...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A 1/2" straight bit will not make a smooth cut in a mortising application. The hinge bit has cutting edges on the end and the open space is clearance for debris.


----------

